# Nice ladder



## Lee Decorating Corp.

Is this a triple Osha fine?


----------



## WisePainter

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> Is this a triple Osha fine?


lol, nope.

that's Jesus Flaco Menendez, fastest NC painter in Arizona!

cheapest too!


----------



## user12499

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> Is this a triple Osha fine?


What's OSHA? Lol..... SMDH!!!


----------



## Wood511

How did he get up there?


----------



## prototype66

I bet we know how he "gets down"!
lol What no shoe straps for the top bucket?


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Hey, at _least_ hes got a spray sock on. :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US

That's our very own Jack Pauhl!!!!!


----------



## ARC

Why not 4 buckets?

This man will not allow lack of ladders to slow production.


----------



## Colour Republic

it works both ways


----------



## Colour Republic

Quite like the all new dust mask and goggles in one


----------



## WisePainter

NEPS.US said:


> That's our very own Jack Pauhl!!!!!


thank you.


i'm posting it because pushing the thanks button creeps you out...

so, what are you wearing right now?


----------



## RCP

WisePainter said:


> so, what are you wearing right now?


Do you have paypal? I have a pic........


----------



## user12499

RCP said:


> Do you have paypal? I have a pic........


Lmao!!


----------



## WisePainter

RCP said:


> Do you have paypal? I have a pic........


no thanks, he sent one in my half of our locket.

he keeps PM'ng me for mine, but it just feels...awkward.







wait, you can get money for it?!?

:thumbup:


----------



## mudbone

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Hey, at _least_ hes got a spray sock on. :whistling2:


hopefully a jock on also!


----------



## WisePainter

All joking aside, he is nailing the lines and while it looks crude that bucket tower took less time to build than it would take to get a ladder.
he'll "walk" those buckets around the room, saving even more time not getting up and down a standard 6' ladder all day.



best $5.50 hr. you ever spent!


----------



## Workaholic

WisePainter said:


> All joking aside, he is nailing the lines and while it looks crude that bucket tower took less time to build than it would take to get a ladder.
> he'll "walk" those buckets around the room, saving even more time not getting up and down a standard 6' ladder all day.
> 
> 
> 
> best $5.50 hr. you ever spent!


If he used spray extensions he would be more efficient than the buckets or ladder.


----------



## mudbone

WisePainter said:


> lol, nope.
> 
> that's Jesus Flaco Menendez, fastest NC painter in Arizona!
> 
> cheapest too!


 empty buckets would have been more of a feat.


----------



## WisePainter

Workaholic said:


> If he used spray extensions he would be more efficient than the buckets or ladder.


Not on trim!

Spray wands are strictly ceilings (imho, not open for debate).

you're crazy.




mudbone said:


> empty buckets would have been more of a feat.


watching them crawl all over NC is a beautiful thing.


----------



## Lee Decorating Corp.

Wood511 said:


> How did he get up there?


He jumped.


----------



## prototype66

I say we have bucket races at the next PT Family Picnic!


----------



## wills fresh coat

back in the day i would do two never three ,now one may be difficult


----------



## Workaholic

WisePainter said:


> Not on trim!
> 
> Spray wands are strictly ceilings (imho, not open for debate).
> 
> you're crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watching them crawl all over NC is a beautiful thing.


Settle down Bevis!

For the picture at hand a extension would of been faster. 

Layered crown is also a extension task in NC, for me anyways.


----------



## mudbone

Lee Decorating Corp. said:


> He jumped.


 it was one of those after dinner jobs.floated perhaps.


----------



## alabamahousepainters

This guy will get under you on price every time!


----------

